# Perdido Beach Resort Fireworks 7/6



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I figured I would let everyone know about it. Friday 7/6 Perdido Beach Resort is hosting a BBQ cookout with live music from the Tip Tops and a Fireworks show. Should be a good time! 

http://www.perdidobeachresort.com/PDF/2012 July 4th Flyer.pdf


----------

